
Grooveshark.io - hodgesmr
http://grooveshark.io/
======
yellowapple
I'm not sure what this is. I'm guessing a music sharing site, based on the
fact that typing "owner of a lonely heart" into the search box results in a
bunch of System of a Down, Beatles, and Lindsey Lohan songs (because
apparently Yes is a figment of my imagination), but other than that, I'm at a
loss.

------
hobs
Did the old grooveshark have a direct link to the mp3 file of the song before?
I missed that one.

Also, how is this running with that feature? Is this hosted on the moon?

~~~
agumonkey
5$ they're just a proxy for some public ftp mp3 index, using grooveshark name
and style to bootstrap visits.

~~~
joepie91_
According to this tweet[1] it's actually mp3juices.se with a different skin.
That seems to be confirmed by the same habit of using dl.<domain> for media
serving, the very similar layout, and the same (apparent) choice of hosting
provider.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/Mackaber/status/595744227084115969](https://twitter.com/Mackaber/status/595744227084115969)

------
panarky

      whois grooveshark.io
    
      Domain : grooveshark.io
      Status : Live
      Expiry : 2016-05-02
    
      NS 1   : ian.ns.cloudflare.com
      NS 2   : melissa.ns.cloudflare.com
    
      Owner  : Vita Tkach
      Owner  : Teatral&#39;na st. 21/8
      Owner  : Vinnytsia
      Owner  : Ukraine
      Owner  : UA

------
thoughtpalette
Well that was fast.

~~~
nashashmi
I don't know how fast that was, but my company already blocked it. So I don't
think it could have been that fast.

------
davidu
Based on the name... It seems impossible that the people behind this site are
not aware of what happened to the real Grooveshark. In fact, they probably
have messages and communications about it.

That means when the RIAA and friends go after them, they will have a strong
case to pursue _willful_ infringement. That's not something to mess around
with.

~~~
ccockerhamkc
And it won't take very long either seeing as the owner didn't bother to mask
his whois....

------
dkordik
Next they need grooveshark's excellent queuing interface.

------
mindcrash
Since all IP of Grooveshark including trademarks and visual assets have been
transfered to the music industry this service will receive a CnD any minute
now.

------
sprkyco
Never used original, but this does not bode well for security:
grooveshark.io/search/xss"<script>confirm()<script>

------
peterhadlaw
This is not Grooveshark...

------
moskie
A terrible imitation.

------
deeznutz
lolololololololololololol

------
deeznutz
i like dis name boyyy

